# 285's on a Dually????



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have an 02 chevy dually. I am wondering if anybody on here has put 285's on their dually. I know I need a spacer. But not sure what size. I want run as small a spacer as possible. I just put 265's on and I think I want to go bigger. With the 265's I am running a 1/4" spacer now.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Your new best friend will quickly become www.dieselplace.com.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Looks like guys are running a 2" spacer. I wonder if an 1.5" would work?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

here is the correct style spacer with the centering lip for the outer drw.

http://www.wheeladapter.com/dually_spacers.php

and i installed a set for a guy on a 99-up style and 285 would have rubbed the sidewalls with 2" thick spacer so we had to run 265 . he used it as a work truck loaded most the time.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

do a supper single rear and you 285's up front. the would be a tits setup with the ss on the rear.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

sweetk30;1303570 said:


> here is the correct style spacer with the centering lip for the outer drw.
> 
> http://www.wheeladapter.com/dually_spacers.php
> 
> and i installed a set for a guy on a 99-up style and 285 would have rubbed the sidewalls with 2" thick spacer so we had to run 265 . he used it as a work truck loaded most the time.


This is what I was looking for. Thanks



the new boss 92;1303580 said:


> do a supper single rear and you 285's up front. the would be a tits setup with the ss on the rear.


I have looked at the semi wheels on pickups. Very cool looking.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

i have 2" spacers on mine


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

i run 285's on minw with a 2 inch spacer the tires are a little close for my comfort when it comes to pulling my gooseneck loaded i would like to go to the 19.5 wheels eventually


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pullin&Plowin;1307929 said:


> i run 285's on minw with a 2 inch spacer the tires are a little close for my comfort when it comes to pulling my gooseneck loaded i would like to go to the 19.5 wheels eventually


How do you like plowing with your 04 dually? I have seen the 19.5 rims. Any reason why you want the 19.5 rims?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1303580 said:


> do a supper single rear and you 285's up front. the would be a tits setup with the ss on the rear.


That would look ******** imo.

An aggressive set of tires on nice 19.5" wheels looks good with a leveling kit.

If you get spacers, give Fred a call. Great service and quality work.
http://www.wheeladapter.com/

I'm running a set of 2" spacers from him on my truck to get the rear tires back inline with the fronts. Their pricy but when you compare them to the other brands it's worth it, and made in the USA.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Mossman, I think the only reason you would NOT want 19.5s, is price. Wish I could afford them.


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

i love plowing with my dually it is like a bulldozer and with the 9 foot blade i cover a lot of ground quickly! i would prefer the 19.5s because they last longer and they are stiffer for pulling my trailer loaded. i think they would be better for driving down the road with the plow on too sometimes the truck does seem like the sidewalls are a little soft being only a d load rating on the 285s!


----------

